# Expect the Unexpected on a Field course



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Been shooting Field for a little over a year and thought I had encountered everything possible on a Field range. I've encountered all the various types on insects, chiggers, ticks, skeeters, bees, etc. and more snakes than I like to remember. Even had a coyote walk out in a lane a couple of weeks ago.

BUT, while shooting at Treaton's place (Yadkin Field Archery) on Monday, I was "introduced" to a new and very unexpected Field range encounter. Now remember, Tim's range was known for a long time as the MooTel as it is located in his cow pasture. Doesn't take but 1 visit to learn to walk looking down. It only takes an instance to really "soil" a pair of fresh washed white tennis shoes - enough so that they had to ride in the back of Mac's truck on the trip home.

The cow patties are expected and just part of the game, BUT getting nearly "electrocuted" by an arrow was NOT expected. Target 4 (30 yards I believe) is up against an electric fence. An ACC that happens to penetrate the target enough that the tip is touching the fence will teach you a very QUICK lesson about not touching the arrows while scoring them. 

Trust me, an aluminum/carbon composite arrow WILL conduct electricity from the tip to the nock bushing.


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

Now that's funny, I'm still laughing. I never would have expected that to happen on a range, bet your eye's got bigger than saucers. I grew up on a farm so know what you are talking about.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

toyrunner said:


> Now that's funny, I'm still laughing. I never would have expected that to happen on a range, bet your eye's got bigger than saucers. I grew up on a farm so know what you are talking about.


I, too, grew up on a farm and have had way too many "bad" experiences with a fence charger.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

That is a first that I have heard on a field range.

Safety tip #1, do not p** on any arrow that you think you shot poorly either.

Arrow


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*Shocking-just-shocking...*

got to remember to hit the Moo-Tel Gift Shop...

Lineman's Gloves....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> got to remember to hit the Moo-Tel Gift Shop...
> 
> Lineman's Gloves....


Considering that Tim is an electrician, I'm sure he has plenty of such gloves. Maybe he should just hang a pair on that target.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

:cow: now that smarts :whip:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Only you prag. LOL
I think something is telling you to stop spending so much time on the field course. First you just about get shot pulling arrows at the DCWC extraveganza (remeber sarge picked up the bullet that landed 2 feet from you:mg
Now you darn near electricute yourself pulling arrows at the mootel. You either need to quit shooting, or stop pulling arrows before you end up shootin the big field course in the sky.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*No gloves for you*



pragmatic_lee said:


> Considering that Tim is an electrician, I'm sure he has plenty of such gloves. Maybe he should just hang a pair on that target.


If Tim gave you some of his electrician gloves that would take away all the fun of watching you light up
I'm jealous. Y'all were shooting Monday while I was WORKING:sad::angry:
Who all was there?


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Now for the $10,000 question:

Did you shoot better or worse after the 'shock' therapy?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Only you prag. LOL
> I think something is telling you to stop spending so much time on the field course. First you just about get shot pulling arrows at the DCWC extraveganza (remeber sarge picked up the bullet that landed 2 feet from you:mg
> Now you darn near electricute yourself pulling arrows at the mootel. You either need to quit shooting, or stop pulling arrows before you end up shootin the big field course in the sky.


I have that bullet on my dresser! :mg: Actually I think there's a conspiracy going on - guess I'm just getting too good for this crowd.  



LoneEagle0607 said:


> If Tim gave you some of his electrician gloves that would take away all the fun of watching you light up
> I'm jealous. Y'all were shooting Monday while I was WORKING:sad::angry:
> Who all was there?


Just 5 of us - Tim, Steve, Mac, Joe, & myself. Sarge was supposed to show up, but we all know how that went.



WrongdayJ said:


> Now for the $10,000 question:
> 
> Did you shoot better or worse after the 'shock' therapy?


Well I shot better on that half than I did the first half, but that isn't saying a whole lot. Of course as long as it's enough to out do Mac, then all is well in Prag land. 

Just as we were finishing target 11/25 the bottom fell out of the rain clouds. Lucky for us, we were just a few feet from Tim's boat house, so we had a refuge.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I have that bullet on my dresser! :mg: Actually I think there's a conspiracy going on - guess I'm just getting too good for this crowd.
> .



I think jarlicker has a bounty out on your head. He's starting to feel the theat, and he knows the day you whoop him straight up we'll never hear the end of it on here. So he is probably figuring get you out of the way now before the chit hits the fan.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Note to self... don't shoot in the same group as Prag...


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Note to self... don't shoot in the same group as Prag...




LOL Jen, and I shot with him down at DCWC. He was pulling arrows when we heard something coming down through the trees. It splat in the mud about 2 feet behind prag so sarge goes to inspect. It was a bullet:mg:. They were shooting those steel targets up over the hill, and aparently one of the bullets got a good bounce off the steal target, and came lookin for prag lol.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> LOL Jen, and I shot with him down at DCWC. He was pulling arrows when we heard something coming down through the trees. It splat in the mud about 2 feet behind prag so sarge goes to inspect. It was a bullet:mg:. They were shooting those steel targets up over the hill, and aparently one of the bullets got a good bounce off the steal target, and came lookin for prag lol.


Like I said..  

I can relate to the fence.. we had a buddy that has about 50 acres with horses and hated to weedwhack, so.. he always strung weedburner fences for the pastures.. in our youth, we'd be all tanked up runnin around on the back 20 in the dark, and usually someone would get the bejeesuz zapped out of em, even though we pretty much all knew where the fences were. 

One night we were out and I had my dog, a Weimeraner of about 95lbs out runnin with us. Well, we came upon a fence, me and my bud... we just slipped right on through it without even breaking stride.. the poor dog wasn't so lucky.. he was tall, so... the bottom strand brushed his back as he followed us through. Well, he let out a yelp that would make yer hair stand on end and took off like a bat outta hell.. About an hour later we finally made it back to the house, still ain't seen hide nor hair of the dog.. :noidea:

We walk into the house and his wife meets us in the kitchen and asks what the heck we did to the dog? I said 'You've seen him?'.. she said 'yea, he's been over there in the farthest corner of the living room cowering and shakin like leaf for an hour!'


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Stray bullets don't take down a guy like Prag. 

He's way too cool for that.




But a stray MISSLE - now we're talking.

:boom: :target:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Like I said..
> 
> I can relate to the fence.. we had a buddy that has about 50 acres with horses and hated to weedwhack, so.. he always strung weedburner fences for the pastures.. in our youth, we'd be all tanked up runnin around on the back 20 in the dark, and usually someone would get the bejeesuz zapped out of em, even though we pretty much all knew where the fences were.
> 
> ...


 

I have never run into one of those fences....but back in the 90s when those electric in ground dog fences became popular some buddies and I decided to test a friends.....I can imagine that it isn't NEARLY as "shocking" as the cow ones....but it would wake you the heck up for sure. We all strapped the dogs collar to a leg and gave it a go. :chortle:

Then I talked my buddy into putting it on his neck like the dog  It zapped the ish out of him....then he turned his back....I played safety in high school and one of our other buddies played LB and his brother played DT....we tackled him in the path of the fence...we thought he was gonna crap himself :chortle:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I have never run into one of those fences....but back in the 90s when those electric in ground dog fences became popular some buddies and I decided to test a friends.....I can imagine that it isn't NEARLY as "shocking" as the cow ones....but it would wake you the heck up for sure. We all strapped the dogs collar to a leg and gave it a go. :chortle:
> 
> Then I talked my buddy into putting it on his neck like the dog  It zapped the ish out of him....then he turned his back....I played safety in high school and one of our other buddies played LB and his brother played DT....we tackled him in the path of the fence...we thought he was gonna crap himself :chortle:


Kinda sounds like a Jarlicker and the Goat story..  :thumb:

I never tried that one.. we always just trained our dogs to obey the perimeter... but I do remember Dad's effort to protect the flowerbeds with one of those electric fences and a single strand of wire around the house.. that poor German Shepard I saw pee on it never did come back across the lawn.. :noidea: :zip: :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Kinda sounds like a Jarlicker and the Goat story..  :thumb:
> 
> I never tried that one.. we always just trained our dogs to obey the perimeter... but I do remember Dad's effort to protect the flowerbeds with one of those electric fences and a single strand of wire around the house.. that poor German Shepard I saw pee on it never did come back across the lawn.. :noidea: :zip: :wink:


 

Did you ever get the e-mail with the pics of the guy that pulled off on the side of the road to leak the lizard? He peed on one of those fences behind the target  It wasn't prettyukey:

I would still rather see the goat vs Jarlicker..... that is still the funniest story I have ever heard.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Did you ever get the e-mail with the pics of the guy that pulled off on the side of the road to leak the lizard? He peed on one of those fences behind the target  It wasn't prettyukey:
> 
> I would still rather see the goat vs Jarlicker..... that is still the funniest story I have ever heard.


No, never got that one and yes.. Joe wins the :first: for sure..  :cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> No, never got that one and yes.. Joe wins the :first: for sure..  :cheers:


Be glad you didn't....it messed up my going to the bathroom in the great outdoors for a while :doh:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Reminder to everyone! Just leave the farm animals alone.........................


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Glad y'all didn't get wet*



pragmatic_lee said:


> I have that bullet on my dresser! :mg: Actually I think there's a conspiracy going on - guess I'm just getting too good for this crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All that sugar running into the lake would have made for some sweeeeet steak Glad y'all got the chance to get together.


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Ok i just blew soda out my nose 

Shooting and Shock Therapy all at the same time dang


----------

